# Advice for taking care of a mother and babies



## nekokikichan (Oct 19, 2006)

Alright. First of all I want to say about three weeks ago I purchased two female rats from our local pet store. These will be my fourth and fifth rats I've had throughout my life. 

With that said I have a feeling that the males and females were mixed at some point, since about a week into I got them, Pip, a hooded female, got really big. At first I thought she might be getting tumors at an early age.

She was always a little skitish, since I've been working with them to try and socialize them. However she started biting a week ago, while before she would tolerate being picked up and then would happily scamper on my legs. 

She was very large these past few days. This morning Milly, her cage mate, is alone, and Pip is inside a box I gave them to sleep in. There's squeking coming from it, and Pip nips at Milly whenever she gets near. I have no delusions that Pip is now a new mother. 

My only question is, do you guys advise seperating Pip and her babies away from Milly? They seem to be alright right now, and it is the first day. The second question is when is the best time to try and check on the babies? I'd like to keep as little stress as possible with the babies and Pip. I also am fairly certain Pip will bite me if I come near them.

I know that the 5th week is when to seperate the males from females. And as much as I didn't want to have a mother rat, I'm now starting to get excited at the prospect of little pups scampering about. I suppose I just want what advice any of you have in taking care of the little ones and mother.


----------



## ratlover (Oct 23, 2006)

seperat the girls if one has babies


----------



## nekokikichan (Oct 19, 2006)

Has been done, just today actually. Since squishface, AKA Pip, went on an excursion last night and moved her pups from their cage to the couch. It took forever to get her out of the couch, her pups were easy, but she's now in her own cage, without bars for her to slip through, and Milly seems more at ease.

Honestly they seemed more or less fine before then. Guess I was wrong. Hope it won't be hard to reintroduce everyone.


----------

